# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Tsuka Ito Question

## Dwight Pilkilton

I see some of the old Tsuka where the Ito has a look of almost leather to it...but where it has been used or rubbed off it is obviously silk or cotton. The look is neat in that it looks like it has been lacquered or varnished. Can someone elaborate on the process ? was it to help the Ito resist the elements or just fashionable ??

Thanks
Dwight Pilkilton

----------


## Joseph Renner

Have any picture reference?

----------


## Keith Larman

It wasn't uncommon to find silk or cotton ito impregnated with lacquer on historic tsuka.

Keith

----------


## Dwight Pilkilton

Did I spell that right ? was it the same finish derived from poison ivy ?? I think I remember Motoyasu telling me that at one time.

Dwight P

PS any of you guys want to share a pic of your Tsuka wraping fixture with me ?? I plan on starting one from scratch soon and I want to get as many ideas as I can.

Thanks

----------


## Keith Larman

Urushi is the word you're looking for. And yes, it is a nasty, nasty goop. When wet that is.

I don't have a wrapping rig -- I have a couple nakago from busted swords that I'll choose from to support the tsuka while I wrap.

----------


## Dwight Pilkilton

Thanks Keith, Im just looking for ideas.

Dwight P

----------


## Will Graves

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

I use a stand I made, but I ain't got no pictures. Sorry.

----------

